# Trainers; fluid or mag?



## JDMTX (Jan 20, 2009)

I am wanting to purchase an indoor trainer. What are the preferences between fluid and mag? Any specific brands to look at or shy away from? Thanks.


----------



## Scoe141 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a CycleOps fluid training and really like it. A buddy of mine has a Kurt Kinetic fluid and loves his. I had the opportunity to demo a mag trainer in a sporting goods store. It felt like every rotation I could feel the momentum picking up on the rear wheel. To me it was annoying and not "natural". They say the idea of the indoor is to "mimic" the outside riding as close as possible and I believe the fluid did that for me. You want the cycling to feel "more natural" when switching gears (which will obviously increase the resistance.)

There are some trainers out there that will do a better job than the mag and fluid, but they are a lot more $$$. Personally the fluid trainer fulfilled my indoor cycling needs. :thumbsup:

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Ive known two guys whose cycleops fluids have leaked.

That was like 3 years ago though, idk if they have fixed the problem but id never get one personally just because of that.

I've had a cycleops mag trainer thats VERY old and still works fine.


----------



## jri4 (Mar 26, 2012)

I got a CycleOps fluid^2 trainer over Christmas. Supposedly they updated the design to prevent leaking now. I don't know, but it works for what I need. Still, nothing beats the road...


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

When I bought my trainer several years ago I spent a lot of time reading reviews, researching, talking to shops, got to try a few... My take-away was fluid is more road-like (resistance curve is more like the road) but can leak. Magnetic is more fool-proof but doesn't mimic the road as well. (And riding trainers in general is not as fun as going for a spin so the more road-like, the better.)

If you absolutely have to go budget (cheap) I'd go mag because a leaky fluid unit would be a royal PITA. If you want a fluid unit spend more and buy quality. FWIW, the Kinetic is guaranteed not to leak and has a lifetime warranty.

Final thought...fluid units "wind down" really quickly when you stop pedaling. The Kinetic road machine with a 6# flywheel really does counteract this and makes it a little more like coasting for a few seconds after a hard effort.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

What Fantino said. I attended a training class offered by a cycling coach and he provides Kurt Kinetic Road Machines.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Always buy the Fluid unit.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a mag, it does the job i guess but in retrospect, I should have gotten a good quality fluid. I hear the 1up is great and that will likely be my next move when I can't take the mag anymore - likely after this season. 

Somebody is sure to chime in with "get rollers" soon but if you are just interested in trainers, I would go with a fluid.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Fluid.
I've owned two Mag-trainers and they sucked. I love my Cycleopse.


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

Super Magneto Pro. Best one in the CycleOps line.


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

Farmer Tan said:


> Super Magneto Pro. Best one in the CycleOps line.


I got one of these this winter, and I really like it. What's nice about this one is first of all it is super quiet, even more so than fluid trainers. Also, the very simple mechanism that allows you to change from "easy spin" mode to "road feel" mode to "hill climb" mode to "intervals" mode is nice. Each mode is a progressive resistance, just a slightly different power curve. My wife can set it to easy spin and jump on it, and I can set it to intervals mode and go to town so easily.

Plus, it's a bombproof design. No leaking of fluid. No issues with fluid turning to sludge when it heats up, etc.


----------



## wheeliedave (Mar 1, 2005)

*mag vs. fluid*

If budget allows a Kinetic will do almost everything you will ever need. There construction will not allow as much heat to transfer to the fluid. Overheating fluid is the leading cause of leaking fluid trainers. See what happened to a major brand a few years ago. Kinetic has an exact resistance curve that if you use there formula allows the trainer to be used as a power meter. See there website. The basic problem with mag trainers are there linear resistance curves. While riding on the rode resistance grows at an exponential rate, due to aero drag. However if you just want to sweat a mag will do that. Where they lack is in the amount of resistance in relation to speed. Final thought having sold hundreds of Kinetic trainers I have seen one that was not filled with enough silicon fluid and was replaced by Kurt with no questions asked. The Kinetic is bullet proof it just keeps going and going.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

We have a Cycle Ops magenetic trainer. I don't know the model number, but it does have an adjustment lever for resistence that you can theoretically attach to the handlebars and it actuates an adjustment back at the trainer via a cable.

I say "theoretically" because I was never able to easily and reliably attach it anywhere on the handlebars of either my bike or my wife's bike - which we interchange regularly. Therefore, I just set it on the highest resistance and leave it laying on the floor. We then just adjust the effort using our gears. Lowest gears = spinning, higher gears for higher effort. 

It works fine. We really don't do the trainer much. We XC ski in the winter and see cycling indoors as a real poor replacement for ANYTHING that can be done outdoors. Why would anyone sit on a cycling trainer or run on a treadmill when even a walk, let alone a ski or a run, outside would be much better for the mind and body.

We only do it when we really feel guilty about missing skiing for a couple of days and there is a hockey game to watch on the tube.

So we use it a total of maybe 10 hours each during the winter and the magentic unit works fine for this. Cycle Ops makes only quality equipment and this unit cost quite a bit less than the fluid unit and will last forever.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

JDMTX - FYI, the Kinetic Road Machine is on sale right now for $311 @ Bike Tires Direct. Plus their "reward" program would earn you $31 off next purchase. The Kinetic at $311 is a pretty good deal plus turn around and order a set of tires less $31. That's a great deal.

Kinetic Road Machine Trainer at BikeTiresDirect

(Tip: Hold your $31 credit until they run a tire sale. The reward points are like cash & can apply to sale prices.)


----------



## Rhino4Five (Nov 5, 2009)

Coolhand said:


> Always buy the Fluid unit.


+1

if cost is not an issue, buy fluid. if cost is an issue, buy used fluid.

both cyclops and KK warrantee their resistance units for life. i don't know how this works for used units, however.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Air. I've tried many trainers, including fluid and mag. This one feels most like riding outside. While you're at it, sign up for trainerroad.com, get a fantastic interactive workout for an extra 10 bucks a month.

LeMond Fitness | Bike Trainer | Indoor Bike Trainer | LeMond Revolution Bike Trainer


----------



## tpgrole (Aug 20, 2009)

Kurt Kinetic Road Machine @ REI for $339 - 20% for members = $271.20 if picked up in store. Both Kinetic and REI stand behind their products 100% so you have no worries about being stuck with a broken trainer down the road.


----------



## Rhino4Five (Nov 5, 2009)

tpgrole said:


> Kurt Kinetic Road Machine @ REI for $339 - 20% for members = $271.20 if picked up in store. Both Kinetic and REI stand behind their products 100% so you have no worries about being stuck with a broken trainer down the road.


I did exactly this a couple years ago. $270 is an awesome price. I have never seen it for cheaper anywhere.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Third option may be the best. Look into 1Up USA. 1upusa.com :: Home


----------



## JKCRB (Dec 17, 2011)

I purchased a $320 Cycle-Ops Fluid trainer 10 years ago. I still have it today. Nice and smooth.

It leaked only once and I have no idea why. Great ROI given the time I have spent on it over the years.


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

+1 on the LeMond if you can set it up somewhere that noise isn't an issue. It uses a big fan, and makes a lot more noise than a fluid trainer, but it also feels more like really riding than any fluid trainer I've tried. Also +1 on Trainer Road with any trainer they have mapped. It makes riding indoors a lot more interesting.


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

Just want to reiterate consideration of the Cyclops SuperMagneto Pro, as it is a relative newcomer and it is not like the same old mag trainers. It does not have a linear power curve, but progressive so that it gives great "road feel". A good weight to the flywheel makes it feel just as smooth as the Cyclops fluid version. Really quiet too. Check it out.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*switched to fluid*



JDMTX said:


> I am wanting to purchase an indoor trainer. What are the preferences between fluid and mag? Any specific brands to look at or shy away from? Thanks.


I started out with a mag unit (a nashbar model that still works fine after 10 years), A couple of years back I switched to a Fluid model (Kurt Kinetic) because I wanted a more realistic, progressive road resistance feel. In that regard there is no competition. The fluid trainer offers a more realistic training experience


----------



## JDMTX (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies and suggestions. I like the price of the Kinetic at REI. I'm not a member (yet), wondering if I can join and immediately use the 20% coupon? Thanks again.


----------



## Nate1975 (Oct 18, 2011)

Love my CycleOps fluid 2, cheapest place I found to buy was artscyclery.com


----------

